# What is this?



## donhoang14 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hey guys. I found this at the Seki cutlery festival for 25 bucks! Unfortunately, with plenty of internet research, I've yet to know what this type is called and what it's used for. Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## HRC_64 (Oct 13, 2018)

Looks like misono moly series knife,
probably made in seki a-la-masahiro, 
misono, etc factory scale brands.

https://japanesechefsknife.com/collections/misono-molybdenum-steel-series


----------



## Xenif (Oct 13, 2018)

My best guess is a watermelon knife

You see them in asia at fruit stalls and also in old hong kong gangster movies


----------



## Xenif (Oct 13, 2018)

For reference


----------



## Kippington (Oct 13, 2018)

It's a naaaaaakiiiiiirrriiiiiiiii.
Obviously.


----------



## donhoang14 (Oct 14, 2018)

Kippington said:


> It's a naaaaaakiiiiiirrriiiiiiiii.
> Obviously.



But why is this Nakiri really curved up towards the tip?


----------



## donhoang14 (Oct 14, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> Looks like misono moly series knife,
> probably made in seki a-la-masahiro,
> misono, etc factory scale brands.
> 
> https://japanesechefsknife.com/collections/misono-molybdenum-steel-series



It definitely is that series. I just haven't found this particular knife anywhere on the internet.


----------



## donhoang14 (Oct 14, 2018)

Xenif said:


> My best guess is a watermelon knife
> 
> You see them in asia at fruit stalls and also in old hong kong gangster movies



Haha I just got me a gangsta knife then!


----------



## Garm (Oct 15, 2018)

To me this looks like a Gyuto where the tip has broken off and someone has reground it to a Nakiri-like shape. 
For 25$ it's a score regardless of what it is or has been.


----------



## parbaked (Oct 15, 2018)

Garm said:


> To me this looks like a Gyuto where the tip has broken off and someone has reground it to a Nakiri-like shape.



^ This...I think it's called an "_oshitsu bocho"_


----------

